# 6 Way Hand Crank Survival Light Showdown. Most Comprehensive ever.



## hunterp (Oct 19, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4HiCt-0mpE[/ame]


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice review. What did you do with the other lights?


----------



## hunterp (Oct 19, 2014)

Returned em!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Good choice.


----------

